#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  iPhone 11 Pro - All You Need to Know!

## Bhavya

Finally Apple's next generation iPhones are unveiled and the months of anticipation comes to an end. Apples CEO Tim Cook at At the companys Steve Jobs Theatre in Apple Park, reveal the new iPhone ranges, including the iPhone 11, iPhone 11 Pro and iPhone 11 Pro Max. 

*iphone 11 Pro is the Apple's first Pro iPhone model. Here is the features of new iphone 11 Pro model.
*
1. New OLED screen featuring 458 pixels per inch
2. Made with surgical-grade stainless steel with one single piece of glass covering the back
3. Four range of new colours: midnight green colour, alongside space grey, silver and a new gold. 
4. Apple's new A13 bionic chip: power-efficient and more battery life.
5. Three cameras with a new Deep Fusion feature: A 12MP telephoto lens, a 12MP ultra-wide lens, and a 12MP wide lens

*Guys, let's share your opinions iphone 11 Pro in the comments.

*

----------

